# screw you discovery channel!!!



## bwester (Mar 17, 2007)

I was just watching "top ten weapons that changed the world" on this pathetic excuse for an informative alternative to the trash that flows from my satellite dish and boy, what a crock of sh$%!!! I agreed with NONE of them except the AK-47, which they had at 7 instead of 1 or 2 where it should have been. Plus they had the Nimitz class carrier at number 1..... umm can we say U-boat??? I would think that changed the world a hell of a lot more. grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2007)

It's about Force Projection, these shows are influenced by what we're going through in the middle east and that's why there are so many war based shows on TV now.


----------



## bwester (Mar 17, 2007)

i know, but thats such crap. whats going on now is nothing compared to the world changing power of the weapons of WW2 and the cold war.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 17, 2007)

Was "nagging woman" on there?  That brings me down every time.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2007)

Was the A-Bomb not #1 because it was only used twice?!?


----------



## bwester (Mar 17, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Was "nagging woman" on there?  That brings me down every time.



No, but i think my wife was first runner up for the number 10 spot.


----------



## bwester (Mar 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Was the A-Bomb not #1 because it was only used twice?!?



That wasnt even on there!!!!! such crap!!


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Was "nagging woman" on there?  That brings me down every time.



LOL!!! 

And I'm a woman but I can SO relate! It goes for the SO's of women also you know...

There's something to be said for being single!


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2007)

Did they even mention rifling?


----------



## bwester (Mar 17, 2007)

Mark said:


> Did they even mention rifling?



no, but thats really not a weapon, but a modification to make a weapon perform better, plus they limited it to the past 60 years... or they would have had to mention the trebuchet and bow and arrow.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 17, 2007)

bwester said:


> plus they limited it to the past 60 years



Yeah, they totally did that so they wouldn't have to include the hydrogen bomb. I don't necessarily blame them, though. That'd be kind of a tough one to tackle.


----------

